# 1973 Play-Mor Travel Trailer?



## Chargerfan1ez (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone out there have any info. We stumbled across one in someones driveway. asking 400.00. We would like to pick it up and clean it up for next years camping season. We are tired of setting up the Tent.

Thanks for ANY Help.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: 1973 Play-Mor Travel Trailer?

The Play-Mor was a good rv IMO but no rv is any better than the care that has been given them. If it has ever leaked it can be expensive and time consuming to repair.  Sound like a good price if it's in repairable condition.  I take it that you are a charger fan?  Would that be car or football? :laugh:  Welcome to the forum


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 12, 2008)

Re: 1973 Play-Mor Travel Trailer?

Chelse, has it right about leaking.  We had a 17 foot single axel Play-Mor trailer in 1982.  I can't remember what year it was, but the first big rain storm that came along it leaked like a sieve.  The prevoius owner must have kept a tarp over it and I didn't notice the water stains on the ceiling.  I caulked the roof and sold it.  By the way, we were living in Lompoc, CA at the time.


----------

